

Human-powered aircraft - first sustained flight - iliketosleep
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/09/100922155112.htm

======
rw140
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1717023>

------
kbob
The HN headline is extremely misleading. It's the first sustained flight of a
FLAPPING WING human powered aircraft.

The Gossamer Condor demonstrated sustained flight in 1977.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gossamer_Condor>

